# Gesshin 6k Splash and Go Stone



## JBroida (Jan 5, 2012)

Since i announced this in the newsletter, people have been asking me about it... here's a video 

[video=youtube;-eqQrbmqofY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=-eqQrbmqofY[/video]


----------

